# Question about Links



## jerryceltner (May 15, 2012)

This is in the forum rules

Active members (those with a 5+ post count) may display a single line link in your signature to a site that you are personally involved in. This is not a tool for advertising someone else’s site, and any links found to be doing so will be removed immediately.

I have made a website for a friend so am obviously involved in it and I also hold copyright to this site.

Can I use the link in my signature or is it a definite NO NO


----------

